# Muzzleloading



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

First weekend was a success. My brother and my dad got there bucks. One was shot at 9 feet, running. Only one license left to fill, go get em'.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Got the last one yesterday. My other brother shot a 135 class 5x5. Perfect rack, gross and net will be exactly the same. Completely symmetrical. No deductions.


----------

